# If you had unlimited funds... dream car / dream system



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

So, I was daydreaming yesterday... about what it would be like to win big on the lottery. Powerball, Mega Millions, etc. 
Here in Canada, we have; LottoMax, which is currently at $50 million - tax free (we don't pay tax on lottery winnings in Canada).

Let's say you won a pile of dough, like $50 million for example.
We can assume that you might buy a few nice cars (Ferrari, Porsche, Lambo, whatever), but this question is narrowed down to *ONE* vehicle that you would want to do a custom audio install on:


1. What car would you buy, to do an ultimate audio custom build?

2. What components would you buy, to put in the car?

3. How would you configure it?

We can all list our dream car, and then our dream components... but assume this is a real life exercise. 
Is your car suitable for a high-end audio install? 
How would you actually install / configure your chosen components in you 'ultimate audio car'?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

this is assuming it could all fit in said car..

mclaren p1 

carozzeria ODR source and processing.
Brax amps
and probably micro precision z studio series just because

but to be honest i dont even know because the only thing i have experience with on that list is the ODR


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> this is assuming it could all fit in said car..


This is the point of question 3: How would you configure it?

We can all list our dream car, and then our dream components... but assume this is a real life exercise. 
How would you actually install / configure your chosen components in you 'ultimate audio car'?

I don't disagree with your selections - you've probably nailed it for most of my favourites too:
1. The McLaren P1 is one of my favourite cars... but could I actually cut into the carbon fibre chassis, to do a stereo install?
2. Would there even be space to install a Brax amp (or two... or three)? 
3. Would the engine scream be too overwhelming? Would I even want to add sound deadener?


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

The equipment is the challenge, as it's really hard to find the speaker size. If I could fit an 8 in the stock kicks, I prob would....


Car: Porsche 918 Spyder w/ Weissach Package
Equipment: C10XL upfront Sub (under bridge), AP Ram 2.6 set (I want to hear this asap, but i'm sure its incredible.) If the Nz3 fits, i Would just run Nz3 on dash with the sub.
6to8 with BT (To avoid changing out factory radio), Alpine M12, Prob Zapco Class D for for Mids/highs


EDIT: swap the 6to8 and Zapco Class D for a D2 100.4 DSP (small footprint, accomplishes the same thing)


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Car: BMW i8

Interior view:










Audible Physics Nz3AlBe in sealed pods in the little windows aimed on-axis

Illusion Audio C8s in the kicks

Illusion Audio C12XL in the hatch

Mosconi D2 100.4 DSP and 500.1


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Mclaren f1 . **** the system lol


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Ill play.

Alpha Omega without the weight reduction.

Source Unit : Factory as it is HEAVILY integrated into the car
Processor: Mosconi 6to8
Tweeters: Sinfoni Grandioso CF25T
Mids: Sinfoni C89M
Woofers: Sinfoni Grandioso CF165W
Subwoofers: Illusion C12XL

Tweeter amp: Sinfoni Prestigio
Mid Amp: Sinfoni Prodigio
Woofer Amp: Sinfoni Prodigio
Subwoofer amp: Sinfoni Desiderio x2


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

After getting the prize, this would not be on the top of the list, and I would get a quiet and smooth 4 door car being a sedan or SUV. 


After seeing that BMW it's tempting, just for the fun of driving it and later on add something nice.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Alrojoca said:


> After getting the prize, this would not be on the top of the list, and I would get a quiet and smooth 4 door car being a sedan or SUV.
> 
> 
> After seeing that BMW it's tempting, just for the fun of driving it and later on add something nice.


Funny thing is if I got 50 mill the first thing I would do is get a new Benz and then hunt for a 4-6 mill pad that has room for 30 cars. I would then buy more cars as I was furnishing it. Every car would have an unreal sound system. 10 mill would be pure investments to live off of forever.

But in the spirit of the thread I chose the ONE I would go nuts on.

Tell ya one thing, Sinfoni would have a hard time keeping up with my speaker and amp orders. LOL


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Alrojoca said:


> After getting the prize, this would not be on the top of the list, and I would get a quiet and smooth 4 door car being a sedan or SUV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like the other choices mentioned also, but if adding a system is an equally important goal, this is why I really like the i8. After having driven an electric as my daily for two years now, it's amazing how much quieter it is even compared to my heavily soundproofed Civic SI sedan or our minivan. If the system isn't much of a consideration, I'd probably choose a different car, but this hobby has entirely changed the way I think about cars. :laugh:


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Here's what I'd build:

*Audi RS7* - amazing daily driver, with incredible soundproofing potential.









mObridge DA3 - to integrate factory Audi controls (has built-in 8 channel DSP).

I really have an affinity for Esotar2 components... but I had a chance to hear the the new Audiofrog stuff... all I can say is; "WOW!"
I want to give Audiofrog a try... but I'd also REALLY like to do this same system with *Gladen Aerospace components*.

Brax MX2B - 2 channels driving Audiofrog GB60 (6-3/4") midbass.
Brax MX4B - 4 channels driving Audiofrog GB10 (1") tweeters, and GB40 (4") midrange.
Brax MX2B (bridged) - driving Dynaudio Esotar2 1200 sub.





As an experiment; I'd like to try to install a second mObridge DA3, to see if I could get 16 total channels of DSP output. 
If it works, I'd like to try doing a rear active system for the car (sorry, but I like rear fill). 
In essence, I'd be using 11 channels of DSP. I'd use one mObridge to drive the 6 channels up front, and the second mObridge would control the rear doors and sub. 
The rear doors would consist of another Brax MX4B amp - driving an Audiofrog GB15 and GB60 in each rear door.


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

I agree with RS7 my favourite car at the moment very good platform for system


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

one car?

I'd hire a team of my favorites, maybe throw a little money to a vet installer to have some fun, put a 100K limit on a card and tell the guy "impress me"

of course, I'd have a stable of cars like Leno, but since I'm comparatively poor, maybe a couple dozen, running about 5 million.

Probably do a fun clone of the Magic Bus, using some hyper-expensive crap like honeycomb monocoque construction, and better than Dynaudio drivers, along with super-car power...

I might save the best install for the boat, since I'd have to have at least a 3 million dollar yacht, something a few dozen people could live on comfortable...

not overly flashy, just figure on something utilitarian but big enough to take some rough seas since I'd want to get to some Caribbean ports...


but thinking about it, I'd like to have a couple of little pads out in the new Pot West, maybe a place up in Seattle and southern Cali, and Colorado, too...

so that'd eat into the car/boat budgets, because I'd have to expect spending about a mil a year to live the rest of my life, eh...

and with oh, 30 years or so, considering how much I like to party and the advancement of modern medicine, (everyone else may live to 100, but, uh...) I'd have to start budget restrictions...


what a bummer, a dream thread and I'm concerned with affording the goodies bill....


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

If I had the money I would build a comp car out of a 430 scuderia. A lot of the interior just screams build me. Dash is begging for a p99 and those kicks look super easy to get the mids on axis. 

I know I've seen 4 w7 8s glassed in the back of a 430 convertible so a single 8 shouldn't be an issue in a hard top.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

jimmydee said:


> Here's what I'd build:
> 
> *Audi RS7* - amazing daily driver, with incredible soundproofing potential.
> 
> ...




That's pretty much my car, except my car is better suited for IB subwoofers.


----------



## hdrugs (Sep 7, 2009)

quite simple for me


digital flac source in
dsp: helix pro

tweeters: scanspeak d2004/hiquphons ow3
mids: scanspeak 5" fibreglass mids/tb bamboo 4"
midbass: vifa ne 225
subwoofer: dual aurasound nrt 12/dual scanspeak 13" revelator

as usual a chunk load of dynamat, positioning, install


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

lexus lfa! god I love that car's sound/technical stuff.

alpine f1 source
tru technologies billet series amps
alpine f1 processing
seas lotis diamond tweeters
dynaudio 650 mids
soundsplinter rli 8s, four of them.

basic, loud, easy to integrate, and some of the things are just cool/rare to have.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Lycancatt said:


> lexus lfa! god I love that car's sound/technical stuff.
> 
> alpine f1 source
> tru technologies billet series amps
> ...


never heard of sound splinter. looked em up and good lord to they have one bad ass 15.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm building my original dream car and system as we speak. My 93 S10 and Eclipse DDL system. It's an all Eclipse build HU, amps, DSP, and speakers. I have found stuff I like now but this is what I dreamed up in about 95 and I've never let it go. I'm probably more excited now as I have been waiting 20 years!

As soon as I am done with the Blazer my next "dream system and car is a 2003 Maxima, 6 speed with the factory anniversary package. It will have the Sound Monitor DTA and ICD, Phass front stage, probably some type of tc sounds sub. Sinfoni and Sound Monitor will be powering it all. I already have most of this stuff. Just need to buy the car for my system. I have a couple Eclipse 15 quad coil titaniums. They were my dream sub when I was into spl. But I don't need a 6k max sub (or two) in my system. I have considered putting one in this system just due to there rarity.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

in terms of realistic dream systems, im building mine now as well


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> never heard of sound splinter. looked em up and good lord to they have one bad ass 15.


And not to expensive.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Theslaking said:


> And not to expensive.


looks perfect for IB. high qts, and almost 40mm of xmax


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

BMW M5, Scan Revelator drivers, Illuminator tweeters, JL subs and amps. Drop it off at Steve Cook's for something along the lines of Buwalda's old Altima....minus the water cooling of course. LOL!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> BMW M5, Scan Revelator drivers, Illuminator tweeters, JL subs and amps. Drop it off at Steve Cook's for something along the lines of Buwalda's old Altima....minus the water cooling of course. LOL!


ive been thinking about his water cooling setup recently. might be cool to try. gunna be hard for my class ab amps to stay cool behind covers in a car with no ac lol


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

There are a lot of cars that I would buy if I had the money, but most of those I would never consider putting a system in. If I had an unlimited budget to buy a car to build an amazing system in, I would pick the Nissan GTR.

This car is practical enough that I could (arguably) use it as a daily driver. An Enzo or Carrera GT, or Arial Atom would be in my garage, but I wouldn't so much as splice a wire in any of those cars.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> ive been thinking about his water cooling setup recently. might be cool to try. gunna be hard for my class ab amps to stay cool behind covers in a car with no ac lol


I'm not real sure how it would work. I know how they work in PC setups with a block that sits on the CPU and/or GPU die but I don't know how it could be configured to work on an amp. I always kinda thought it was more for creativity points in install judging and not actually functional.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

gijoe said:


> There are a lot of cars that I would buy if I had the money, but most of those I would never consider putting a system in. An Enzo or Carrera GT, or Arial Atom would be in my garage, but I wouldn't so much as splice a wire in any of those cars.


If you had unlimited money you could cut every wire and it wouldn't matter because you could afford to have your spare Enzo in your extra garage. 

This thread seems to be intended for the imagination. Let's try and leave practicality out of it if we can. I am not in any way critizing. I can't get my tone and demeanor to come through in type. I like the idea of this thread and want to sit here thinking "he wouldn't dare put one in that car!" 

My contribution was practical. But was my dream. Maybe some us think and dream that way. Just can't help being down to Earth.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Theslaking said:


> If you had unlimited money you could cut every wire and it wouldn't matter because you could afford to have your spare Enzo in your extra garage.
> 
> This thread seems to be intended for the imagination. Let's try and leave practicality out of it if we can. I am not in any way critizing. I can't get my tone and demeanor to come through in type. I like the idea of this thread and want to sit here thinking "he wouldn't dare put one in that car!"
> 
> My contribution was practical. But was my dream. Maybe some us think and dream that way. Just can't help being down to Earth.


Haha, I could buy a spare, but I wouldn't. There are cars that are so special that you don't **** with them, even if you have them money to replace them. You have too much respect for them to screw them up. Regardless of the bank account, somethings are just too special to mess with. Even if my funds were unlimited, I would not mess with an Enzo or a Carerra GT, they are just too exceptional for some dude to "put a wicked stereo" in. The best shop in the country wouldn't be good enough to mess with certain cars.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

gijoe said:


> Haha, I could buy a spare, but I wouldn't. There are cars that are so special that you don't **** with them, even if you have them money to replace them. You have too much respect for them to screw them up. Regardless of the bank account, somethings are just too special to mess with. Even if my funds were unlimited, I would not mess with an Enzo or a Carerra GT, they are just too exceptional for some dude to "put a wicked stereo" in. The best shop in the country wouldn't be good enough to mess with certain cars.


Agreed...

I also think that some cars (like McLaren, or Ferrari, or Lambo), you wouldn't waste your time with a big audio system, even if you could fit one in... simply because you would be satisfied with listening to the music of the engine. If I had a Ferrari 458, or a Lambo Aventator, I wouldn't give a crap about the stereo... I'd be happy listening to the engine sing.


----------



## I Love BMW (Sep 7, 2013)

BMW M4

Factory headunit
mObridge
Mosconi 6to8v8/Helix DSP/Alpine h800
Tru technology billet amps/Brax/Mosconi/Zapco LE
2 of my current JL 12W6V2 subs but run them IB (love these subs)
Illusion c8 in kicks
My focal 3w2 midrange in a pillars (love this midrange)
Scan d3304/Focal BE tweeter/Audison thesis behind OEM sail panel or custom pods aimed more on-axis. Either way im happy


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> never heard of sound splinter. looked em up and good lord to they have one bad ass 15.



soundsplinter is still around? link me please! preferably directly to this bad ass fifteen..


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Lycancatt said:


> soundsplinter is still around? link me please! preferably directly to this bad ass fifteen..


http://www.soundsplinter.com/rls15_subwoofer_information.html

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

jimmydee said:


> Agreed...
> 
> I also think that some cars (like McLaren, or Ferrari, or Lambo), you wouldn't waste your time with a big audio system, even if you could fit one in... simply because you would be satisfied with listening to the music of the engine. If I had a Ferrari 458, or a Lambo Aventator, I wouldn't give a crap about the stereo... I'd be happy listening to the engine sing.


Yup, the last thing I'd care about in a car like that is the stereo. Driving a car like that is the activity of the moment, when you jump in a car like that you aren't thinking, "lets have some tunes" you're thinking, "this is ****ing awesome!" As much as I love music, and a good system to reproduce it, if I jump into an Enzo the music can wait until I'm done.

That's why I chose the GTR, it's still practical enough to justify having a good stereo in it. It's a car that you can take to the track, but also go for a casual ride through town, and when you keep getting stuck at red lights it would be nice to have a killer stereo. The other cars on the list wouldn't even leave the garage if there was the possibility of getting stuck in traffic.


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

And honestly, screw audio in a car like that. I don't want to hear anything besides the wind, engine, and screams of any passengers.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I mentioned a 430 scuderia earlier but that was just one of the comp cars. I'd def have a mclaren P1, Porsche 918 and La Ferrari. They would all be on top of a lift. The mclaren would have an f1 below. Porsche a carrera gt and Ferrari an enzo. Another toy would be a 1500HP gallardo from underground. Rarely if ever driven but why not? Would also have to have an f50 and f40. I love Ferrari


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

I would design and build a custom hot rod with the best materials and processes money can buy. The suspension drive train would be of the most cutting edge possible in a custom car. 

And the car would be designed and built AROUND the audio system, but the components would be invisible to the listener.  I pretty much dream of the Z-studio stuff, too. But I would contract Micro Precision to build the components as one-ofs for my car, only. They would be patented and I would hold the patent. 

Next I would hire 3 or 4 hot girls full time, to wipe the car down and not allow a spec of dust to so much as land on it for a second... 



And then I woke up, lol!


----------



## tjframe (Jun 17, 2015)

I think those crazy exotic sports cars are a lot more enjoyable to look at than actually own and live with. Even as a spare "Sunday driver" car I don't think I'd want one and it's all about hearing the engine anyway.

For what it's worth, I owned a modded C5 Corvette a few years back and grew to hate it. I know it's no Lambo or Ferrari, but those cars all have similar traits in a lot of respects. Pain in the ass to get in and out of. No room inside to stretch out and breath (my shoulders are very wide) and the number one most annoying thing was that you couldn't even drive through a random unknown intersection without slowing way down since the car would bottom out constantly. Had to go up driveways at an angle. The front skid-plates on my car were absolutely trashed after living a year in San Francisco, to say nothing of the hassle of a stick shift on all those hills. It was miserable. 

Life in Southern California is all about sitting in traffic - it's just a part of life. No way around it anymore. Which is where comfort and stereos come in. I ended up giving the vette to my stepfather in Arizona who is retired and has time to tinker on cars.

I switched to SUVs and will never go back - more room, more luxury, up-higher vantage point, and more room for custom acoustics. My dream setup would be a supercharged 8 cylinder version of what I have now - an Infinity FX35. Ha ha sounds crazy I know, but I love the shape of the FX.

As for gear - a Helix 10 channel DSP, Mosconi amps on custom servo-activated sliding racks, solid enclosure in the back for a few 10" subs, custom door fabrication to support 8 inch midbass in front and rear doors, custom integrated midrange/tweeter pods up front. Nothing too outlandish. Could easily have the SQL system of my dreams for 25k I bet.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

MacLeod said:


> BMW M5, Scan Revelator drivers, Illuminator tweeters, JL subs and amps. Drop it off at Steve Cook's for something along the lines of Buwalda's old Altima....minus the water cooling of course. LOL!


Who would get to tune it?


----------



## thefordmccord (Oct 18, 2012)

It might sound stupid, but if I had an unlimited budget, I would build my wagon the way I would like to build it.









Air bag suspension, LSx swap, full custom interior. I'm not even sure what gear I would put in it.


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

lol I was thinking the same on my wagon, air ride, ls swap, custom interior all the way.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

sqnut said:


> Who would get to tune it?


That's easy, you and me brother! I'd fly you out here 1st class of course and we'd get it done. Just like old times.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

1. 
Mid 90s Supra (fully done) - 4way + Sub 
2. 
Linn Klimax DSM (modded for 12v) ARC SE Amps(modded), Hybrid Speakers Legatia/SE, Clarion HXD3(radio) x2, BRAX DSP(tba), Acoustic Elegance 15(sub), Cardas 'Clear' Speaker wiring and interconnects. Wirez Signature Power and Ground(triple runs). XS power Li batteries(engine/backseat). OHIO Gen Alt.

3. 
- Custom dash with acoustic treatments for HAT Legatia SE L6 L3's and HAT Legatia L1v2
- Kick panels with Dual L8SE's on a 1/4's steal plate welded to the car then decoupled with cork and rubber.
- Amps would be housed in the back seat. Rack is made of aluminum tube and fully sealed. Floor mode vent ducting re-routed to provide A/C cooling with a custom PVC fan exhaust system under the car.
- Arc 2300's per side, running midbasses (1600rms  )
- Arc 4200's per side, running L3's and L1v2 (400rms ea  )
- Arc 2300 on the AE 15 IB in the spare tire well


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

MacLeod said:


> That's easy, you and me brother! I'd fly you out here 1st class of course and we'd get it done. Just like old times.


I would pay good money, just to sit in the car and listen to you as you tune it. After all these years at least I understand the language of tuning by ear. It would be the ultimate honour to share tuning sessions with you. The car then goes straight into competitions. 

We could ship the car back and forth between US and the Euro zone and compete in both MECA and EMMA events.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

ImK'ed said:


> Mclaren f1 . **** the system lol


x2 Except add LM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5jvtu2qfIs

Refer to 8:00 in to listen to the madness!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Source: Clarion hxd3 with some matt Roberts love
Focal Ultima Include 2 tweeters, 2 mids, and two subs
tweeter amp: Sinfoni Prestigio [email protected]
mid amp: Sinfoni Prestigio [email protected]
sub amp: Sinfoni Desiderio [email protected]

wiring this wiring that. deadener here deadener there

or in my 430 scuderia

Pioneer p99 with matt Roberts love
Front stage: Focal Utopia Be 165W-RC active
Sub: Focal Utopia Be 13 WS x2
amps: Trio of Sinfoni Grave in trunk


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

My Car:

2009 CLS550.

Getting: GB60, GB25, GB10 in the front and rear doors. GB40 and GB10 in the package tray. 2x GB40 and one GB10 in the center. GB10D4 for a sub.

Custom 24-channel DSP amplifier and something else to drive the sub...not sure what to use.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> My Car:
> 
> 2009 CLS550.
> 
> ...


Is that a dream car or a demo car? I'm really tempted to say......way too many speakers


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

sqnut said:


> Is that a dream car or a demo car? I'm really tempted to say......way too many speakers


you can never have too many speakers:laugh:


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Brian_smith06 said:


> I mentioned a 430 scuderia earlier but that was just one of the comp cars. I'd def have a mclaren P1, Porsche 918 and La Ferrari. They would all be on top of a lift. The mclaren would have an f1 below. Porsche a carrera gt and Ferrari an enzo. Another toy would be a 1500HP gallardo from underground. Rarely if ever driven but why not? Would also have to have an f50 and f40. I love Ferrari


i dont think 50 mil (the amount proposed in the OP) would get you a la ferarri. yeah they dont cost 50 million, but Ferrari doesnt sell them to just anybody. you have to be one of their most important customers and have bought plenty of their cars, and certain ones at that in the past. you could have all the money in the world and they still wouldnt sell one to you if they didnt know who you were.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> i dont think 50 mil (the amount proposed in the OP) would get you a la ferarri. yeah they dont cost 50 million, but Ferrari doesnt sell them to just anybody. you have to be one of their most important customers and have bought plenty of their cars, and certain ones at that in the past. you could have all the money in the world and they still wouldnt sell one to you if they didnt know who you were.


This young strapping lad from the hinterland, the son of a rich dad, went to the Ferrari show room here in Delhi, with two large suitcases full of cash. He was willing to buy whatever model was available, he just wanted to drive out of the showroom in a Ferrari. 

The fact that Ferrari turned him down made racy headlines and forced the company to say 'demand>supply so he's on a waiting list'. Based on the last media byte, he's still waiting.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Ferrari is like that with all their high end cars. Rules are you must own at least 3 other Ferraris and know someone in command there. Hell they wont even let you take the FXX home! You call them up when you want to drive it and they meet you at the race track. LOL


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> i dont think 50 mil (the amount proposed in the OP) would get you a la ferarri. yeah they dont cost 50 million, but Ferrari doesnt sell them to just anybody. you have to be one of their most important customers and have bought plenty of their cars, and certain ones at that in the past. you could have all the money in the world and they still wouldnt sell one to you if they didnt know who you were.


Can have one right now for $5 million . It's on eBay but yeah 50 million wouldn't cover everything let alone insurance :/

wondering how Justin bieber got one though? With the enzo iirc you had to have had an f40 and f50 in the past to be considered and I doubt he has had either of those or an enzo.


----------



## BlueGhost (Jul 28, 2014)

This 57 Buick wagon done by Oz Kustoms.









Add a stealth install of:
HAT Legatia SE Carbon 3 way.
A pair of BM MKIV 12s.
Helix DSP Pro.
A pair of Brax NOX4B's and a Brax NX2B.

But I will settle for my 58 Plymouth wagon when its done with:
SS D3004/6020-00, SS 10F/8414G-10, SI TM65
A pair of SD3-10s
Helix P Six DSP
Helix SPXL 1000

But chances are all this gear will be collectors items by the time I finally get my Plymouth on the road.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

there are a ton of rumors about how you can be eligible for a laferarri. truth is, there are no rules. they pick and choose as they please. kinda ironic, considering a friend of mine posted a picture on facebook today of one parked down the road of the mountain that everyone rides at in the summer.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

it would be sick to see one! There is an enzo in my area that I am yet to see. Ive seen pictures of it getting new wheels at a local wheel shop but other than pictures its a bit of a unicorn in my area and yet to be seen


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Even though i've been into cars and car audio for a while, exotic and expensive cars have never been an interest. Give me a lexus rc or a infinity g37 coupe + a SIS Bing audio install and call it a day.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

my grandfathers cousin owns a 5 star restaraunt in modena italy (the same area where ferarri is located), and they are the "official" restaurant for the ferarri club. he himself is part of it, and inside the restaurant is a mini ferarri museum. its incredible. i think theres some pics of all the stuff in the gallery

Ristorante Pizzeria Lo Smeraldo a Maranello (Modena) - ristorante a 5 stelle, di alta classe, specialit? pesce e pizza napoletana


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

sqnut said:


> Is that a dream car or a demo car? I'm really tempted to say......way too many speakers


It's only too many speakers if you don't know what to do with them.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> my grandfathers cousin owns a 5 star restaraunt in modena italy (the same area where ferarri is located), and they are the "official" restaurant for the ferarri club. he himself is part of it, and inside the restaurant is a mini ferarri museum. its incredible. i think theres some pics of all the stuff in the gallery
> 
> Ristorante Pizzeria Lo Smeraldo a Maranello (Modena) - ristorante a 5 stelle, di alta classe, specialit? pesce e pizza napoletana


Now, if I had unlimited $$$ this is the kind of restaurant i'd frequent.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

SQLnovice said:


> Now, if I had unlimited $$$ this is the kind of restaurant i'd frequent.


i have yet to go there. hopefully soon. our family crest is on everything. they sent us various gifts all the time with it on it.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

SQLnovice said:


> Even though i've been into cars and car audio for a while, exotic and expensive cars have never been an interest. Give me a lexus rc or a infinity g37 coupe + a SIS Bing audio install and call it a day.


normally id agree but there is just something about this car that makes my pants fit funny


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

i would get a VW Toureg executive edition, 
all Dyn Esotar2 tweeter, mids, mid bass, and Sub. 
ill keep the stock HU, mosconi DSP, Mosconi Amps. 
i'd probably ask Bing to make the install as stealth as possible, I'd also ask to have a second Sub that i can add as i please when i want to have a PWK designed box in the cargo area for those days i want that extra clean loud bass. 

i think that car would be pretty damned amazing


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Brian_smith06 said:


> normally id agree but there is just something about this car that makes my pants fit funny


That's a nice car. As for the funny pants. I think it's the center dual exhaust. lol. 
Whenever I feel the need for some speed, I would definitely go to those track days, where you can rent a few supercars, drive like crazy for a few hours and call it a day.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

SQLnovice said:


> That's a nice car. As for the funny pants. I think it's the center dual exhaust. lol.
> Whenever I feel the need for some speed, I would definitely go to those track days, where you can rent a few supercars, drive like crazy for a few hours and call it a day.


and not have to pay the crazy maintenance costs ownership provides


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

I would have my track day cars but I think in the end for an audio build I would probably have a new Yukon Denali black every window out that's legal to do, custom interior, big block with blower, and basically play with any and all audio gear I can.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

UR is semilocal to me.

I've heard stories of some "street" testing of their cars over in Charlotte...and there are some parts of 485 where you could air one out for a little bit.




Brian_smith06 said:


> normally id agree but there is just something about this car that makes my pants fit funny


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Toyota Venza, 
KEF - LS50 point source Left / Right / Ctr Channel / Rear fill
Dynaudio Mw182's or ScanSpeak 10" Midbass
2- Acoustic Elegance AV15
MattRoberts Modded MS8 + Apl-1 
2 Zapco 150.4 LX
1 Zapco 650.6 LX
1 Zapco 400.2 LX

Yep


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Dream car? That's EASY, I'd LOVE to get my hands on one of the TWO road legal 1979 BMW M1's with the 850HP twin turbo engine that was used in their Procar. This has got to be the most beautiful car I've ever seen. 









Not so sure what, if any stereo system, I'd put in the car. Actually, I'd kind of hate to modify it in any way.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Plymouth Superbird...no stereo.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Can have one right now for $5 million . It's on eBay but yeah 50 million wouldn't cover everything let alone insurance :/
> 
> wondering how Justin bieber got one though? With the enzo iirc you had to have had an f40 and f50 in the past to be considered and I doubt he has had either of those or an enzo.


Probably buying it used. And I'm waiting for him to total it and kill himself.


----------



## 555nova (Apr 12, 2014)

koenigsegg one for my dream car, simple Dyn 2 way with JL HD amps and a pair of SI BM MKV's. I would drop off a Merc amg s63 and a Toyota Sequioa at SIS and let them work their magic for my daily drivers.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Nice equipment list.




Bluenote said:


> Toyota Venza,
> KEF - LS50 point source Left / Right / Ctr Channel / Rear fill
> Dynaudio Mw182's or ScanSpeak 10" Midbass
> 2- Acoustic Elegance AV15
> ...


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Maybe I'm getting old. I see all these cranky supercars that almost need an F1 level driver to extract max performance out of them. Im thinking I'd like to order up a Rolls Royce Wraith. 

Then stop by Andy's house and pick up a trunk full of speakers and whatever awesome DSP he's working on currently. 


Then I'd drive it over to Bing, toss him the keys, and pick it back up in a few months.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> UR is semilocal to me.
> 
> I've heard stories of some "street" testing of their cars over in Charlotte...and there are some parts of 485 where you could air one out for a little bit.


Lucky! I know if I ever had a high end car and could afford to spend 100K for mods they'd def get some of my money


----------



## NealfromNZ (Sep 3, 2013)

Mercedes 1960s 600 6.3 V8
http://i.ytimg.com/vi/4LnHdWgLlFI/maxresdefault.jpg


Sony es mobile HU & DSP

McIntosh amps


B&W 600 system made to fit
http://b2bimg.bridgat.com/files/Bowers__Wilkins_BW_802D_speakers.jpg


Switchable 18 inch sub


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

Weigel21 said:


> Probably buying it used. And I'm waiting for him to total it and kill himself.


why?

I'm no expert on the beebs, but I would suspect that his attention to detail that is derivative of a musical career, would give him better chances than average to not only maintain composure, but actually excel at things like sliding million dollar cars in a drug and alcohol fueled tear...

as a matter of fact, I bet those eggs he threw were plenty accurate, considering how cherry a life he's had to endure...

obviously, he's meticulous about his appearance even when half-cocked, hangin' with the homies judging from paparazzi photographs.


I don't know, I think I'd like to believe that the sweet little music maker who got started by being purty and all, would develop into a decent something, like the arc for child stars wouldn't apply since he's self made and all.

and that's probably the most I've ever pondered about the beeb, funny it had to happen here, in a dream system thread.

Hey beeb, if you read this how about you have your handler shoot me a PM, we can talk about you and how I like your money...


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Why? Because I find it a little unlikely he can make the list for buying a new one from Ferrari. 

As for killing himself with it, I've seen enough headlines with him and his luck or way with cars. I mean speeding, hitting people, getting ran into, etc etc, I'm just thinking luck will eventually run out.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> My Car:
> 
> 2009 CLS550.
> 
> ...


Damned! 
It's one of the few car I'd be ready to buy, especially for speaker placement.
Did you put the gb25 in the vents? Or just in front of the handles?
Double gb40 in front, that must be cool
Rhaaa now I have check the ads again...


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

For my daily driver, I'd go with a BMW M6 Gran Coupe.

For head unit, I would pay hardware and software engineers to create a custom touch screen car computer with the highest end DA and DSP components possible.

Then I'd give Bing and crew at SiS an unlimited budget to go crazy with installing this gear:

Tweeter pair
ZR Saturn with Sinfoni Prestigio (78W x 2 dual mono Class A)

Midrange pair
ZR Planar 12 with Mosconi A Class (120W x 2 dual mono Class A/AB)

Midbass pair
ZR No. 1 with Audio Wave CR-400 (200W x 2 dual mono)

Bass pair
ZR 18W with Sinfoni Desidero (390W x 2)

Sub pair
Ground Zero GZPW Reference 250 with Ground Zero GZPA Reference 4SYM (650W x 2 bridged)


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Most of the manual-transmission exotics have been killed off, so I'd go with a Porsche Cayman GT4. Scan-Speak illuminator tweets, mids, midbasses, and probably Sundown SD-3 10's (though possibly SI subs.)
A full complement of Mosconi A Class amps (Perhaps a Zero 1 for bass) and 6-to-8, and let Bing go to town.
Yeah, I could be happy with that.

Honestly, I think as far as my DD goes, I'm about to get my dream system. 
135i cabrio, 6-to-8, ARC Signature amps, KAXBLTWT, perhaps I'd spring for some AudioFrog GB40's instead of the old-school a/d/s mids, and figure out a way to put a true long-throw 8" midbass in custom enclosures under the front seats instead of compromising with either a 6.5 or a flat 8 in the flimsy plastic OEM boxes. Then an SI BM MkIV or two in the trunk.

Lotto-win dreaming, I'd complement it with a 1-series M coupe with mObridge DA3, Dynaudio Esotar tweet, mid, midbass, and sub perhaps powered by a couple ARC XDi. But I'd still want the GT4 for days when I won't need a back seat.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Nice system your describing nearly sound imaginary !!!

Why go with an installer to only clutter up the install with 50 or 60 terminal blocks which add nickel/steel to all your signals/and outputs. 





Catalyx said:


> For my daily driver, I'd go with a BMW M6 Gran Coupe.
> 
> For head unit, I would pay hardware and software engineers to create a custom touch screen car computer with the highest end DA and DSP components possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

ok ok ok, I will throw my picks into the ring..... 

for the car-
Mazda Cosmo with the 20b motor.


and for the system-
Bewith Royal Ensemble.... 



I think this would be a good starting point to my collection....


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

Lexus LS with the Mark Levinson Reference Surround Sound Audio System – 
The optional Mark Levinson Reference Surround Sound system in the Lexus LS range of cars is a real eye opener. 
Its 19 speaker system with 7.1 channels delivers less that 0.1% Total Harmonic Distortion (THD). 
It can reproduce the entire audio-frequency range, 20Hz to 20000Hz with a flat response curve..

Works for me 

Realistically speaking: Dodge/Mercedes Sprinter Van with the raised roof, complete audio/video system with satellite HDTV, Carputer, WiFi Hotspot and kick ass stereo system with about 2000 watts and lot's of expensive looking speakers adorning the interior, bed and a couple hot brunettes to drive and take care of daddy


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

xxx_busa said:


> Nice system your describing nearly sound imaginary !!!
> 
> Why go with an installer to only clutter up the install with 50 or 60 terminal blocks which add nickel/steel to all your signals/and outputs.


Have you not seen Simplicity In Sound build logs?


----------



## bozinho (Aug 9, 2015)

Audi rs4/5/6 or 7 not importante!!
Head unit:Mcintosh mx5000
Alpine f1 pxa-h900
Full dynaudio Esotar speakers
Full Audison Thesis Venti amps
With this little things i'll be very happy!!!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

gstokes said:


> Lexus LS with the Mark Levinson Reference Surround Sound Audio System –
> The optional Mark Levinson Reference Surround Sound system in the Lexus LS range of cars is a real eye opener.
> Its 19 speaker system with 7.1 channels delivers less that 0.1% Total Harmonic Distortion (THD).
> It can reproduce the entire audio-frequency range, 20Hz to 20000Hz with a flat response curve..
> ...


That is an amazing sound system. I have read on forums where guys win SQ competitions using them. Dont know how true that is but the 3 i heard were all just wonderful. I was in a new A8 a few months back with I think it was a B&O system in it and i rmember thinking that there was a system i would have no desire to change out. Some factory systems are getting very impressive. And expensive. Most are $6000 options.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I think that is why he said that.




Catalyx said:


> Have you not seen Simplicity In Sound build logs?


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

thehatedguy said:


> I think that is why he said that.


I would call them anything but cluttered.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I think what he is saying is there isn't a real need for them other than to prewire outside of the car and to pull everything out of the car in one piece.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Koenigsegg The Regera

Factory Head unit

DSP w Blutooth (There are a couple of new ones due out that will handle the number of channels I need (TBA)

Zapco Amps:
2x Z150.6LX
1x ZX500.2

Focal Utopia Be #7 Front
Focal Utopia Be #6 Rear

2x OnCore XW12 Subs


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Realistically speaking: Dodge/Mercedes Sprinter Van with the raised roof, complete audio/video system with satellite HDTV, Carputer, WiFi Hotspot and kick ass stereo system with about 2000 watts and lot's of expensive looking speakers adorning the interior, bed and a couple hot brunettes to drive and take care of daddy 

Thought you were getting married this month. Now talking about a bed and a couple hot brunettes


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

96 Lincoln Mark VIII with custom HID headlights, fully custom air suspension, coyote 5.0 engine swap.

I'd blank the stock radio and put various switches and knobs for the suspension and stereo in its place.

mosconi dsp w/bt to 2 PPI PC 2350's and a PC 4100. The 4100 would power dyn mids and tweets, 1 2350 would power dyn 8's, and the last 2350 would power a trio of PPI PC flat piston 12's.

this would be just a single setup in a small warehouse full of every car ive had a boner for.


----------



## TadCat (Nov 10, 2013)

2014 Mercedes E63 with all the bells and whistles

pioneer DEX P99rs
Arc audio ps8
Transducer Lab N28BER-G
Audio Technology C-Quenze 15 H 52 12 06 SDKM
ScanSpeak 22W/4851T
Acoustic Elegance SBP 15 apollo

tons of zapco z-lx amps


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

You people have no imagination,boring really.
First who need daily driver if to don't have to drive daily?
I d buy a maibach 62 and hire driver. But not before money invested and bring dividents.
First rule of money making never spend prime capital. 
Then when money I won brought me more money I can start dreaming.
And my first dream would be to do something usefull for people.not silly car for lovely myself.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

mine would be a 1963 dodge powerwagon 4x4 panel deliver van,with 2 18s and the most badass midbass you have ever heard,i had the powerwagon back when i was 19 and spunout on meth,the stereo obviously never happened


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

The title says it all... Not Dailey driver. It says dream car. Everyone has a different dream.

If it was a driven car I would be in one of our Sprintes rather than Maybach or Rolls-Royce.
Also, Maybach is y not I.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

palldat said:


> The title says it all... Not Dailey driver. It says dream car. Everyone has a different dream.
> 
> If it was a driven car I would be in one of our Sprintes rather than Maybach or Rolls-Royce.
> Also, Maybach is y not I.


 My phone decided it`s "I", in the middle of the night I don`t care , I`m not car nut like you
I`m surprised not of you mentioned buying a schools bus and converting that.
Most I see here is Plebeian desires, No class at all.
Now I understand why lottery winners go bankrupt in 1 year.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Victor_inox said:


> My phone decided it`s "I", in the middle of the night I don`t care , I`m not car nut like you
> I`m surprised not of you mentioned buying a schools bus and converting that.
> Most I see here is Plebeian desires, No class at all.
> Now I understand why lottery winners go bankrupt in 1 year.


my dad does have a former prison bus.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

gstokes said:


> Lexus LS with the Mark Levinson Reference Surround Sound Audio System –
> The optional Mark Levinson Reference Surround Sound system in the Lexus LS range of cars is a real eye opener.
> Its 19 speaker system with 7.1 channels delivers less that 0.1% Total Harmonic Distortion (THD).
> It can reproduce the entire audio-frequency range, 20Hz to 20000Hz with a flat response curve..
> ...


Beat me to it. I have the Mark Levinson in my wife's car while I love my current set up in the RX the ML is a different kind of good in hers. Very enjoyable.
My next car will be the LS460 L with what you wrote. However since were dreaming I'd be more practical and would LOVE to try the Pioneer TS S1000RS line from Japan just for kicks. Not as exotic as some here but definitely something to check off my bucket list. Something about that set.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Victor_inox said:


> You people have no imagination,boring really.
> First who need daily driver if to don't have to drive daily?
> I d buy a maibach 62 and hire driver. But not before money invested and bring dividents.
> First rule of money making never spend prime capital.
> ...


Who made you the judge? We're all just sharing a small portion of our own personal dream. The question is car and system.
I enjoy driving. I love music. If I had the resources to do anything in the whole wide world, pretty much whenever I want - sometimes that would be a long drive on deserted, winding roads to an enjoyable destination accompanied by a delightful passenger and great music. 
It certainly isn't the ONLY thing I would do, but the rest doesn't really fit this thread, does it???


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Center drive Porsche would be pretty sweet. just not sure the trio of amps I have in mind would fit in the trunk?


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

Victor_inox said:


> Most I see here is Plebeian desires, No class at all.
> Now I understand why lottery winners go bankrupt in 1 year.


don't feel bad, Victor.

I didn't get the answer right either...


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

tjswarbrick said:


> Who made you the judge? We're all just sharing a small portion of our own personal dream. The question is car and system.
> I enjoy driving. I love music. If I had the resources to do anything in the whole wide world, pretty much whenever I want - sometimes that would be a long drive on deserted, winding roads to an enjoyable destination accompanied by a delightful passenger and great music.
> It certainly isn't the ONLY thing I would do, but the rest doesn't really fit this thread, does it???


 Exactly my point, no class, just primitive instincts driven desires.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

cajunner said:


> don't feel bad, Victor.
> 
> I didn't get the answer right either...


I don`t give a **** just amused by lack of imagination.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I would buy Mark Elridge's old 4 Runner.

I heard it once and liked it.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

palldat said:


> The title says it all... Not Dailey driver. It says dream car. Everyone has a different dream.
> 
> If it was a driven car I would be in one of our Sprintes rather than Maybach or Rolls-Royce.
> Also, Maybach is y not I.


im sorry but i dont think like you,if i had an exotic car i would drive it every day


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> im sorry but i dont think like you,if i had an exotic car i would drive it every day


Then you would have looked at my previous post and saw the exotic. Sometimes you need more room.

Also that is my dream. Stop bustin my bubble:laugh:


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Cadillac CTS-V Wagon

Full Sinfoni setup, Amps and Speakers, Alpine F1# Electronics


----------



## TadCat (Nov 10, 2013)

I never thought a simple discussion of people's dream cars could turn so hostile


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> im sorry but i dont think like you,if i had an exotic car i would drive it every day


That what you think now, you'd get bored quickly unless you go to track days.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

TadCat said:


> I never thought a simple discussion of people's dream cars could turn so hostile


I don`t know where did you see hostile. 
Sure we discuss very serious matter of where to spend money we don`t have...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Suburban
Best double din I can find for my needs
backup camera
Helix dsp pro
Mosconi ZERO series amps
Dyn esotar II with 9" midbass in floor and mids and tweets in dash pods that look factory. 4 Esotar II 12's in the back with amprack and a false floor type setup.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> Exactly my point, no class, just primitive instincts driven desires.


aka, The American Dream


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

And that is just sad

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

Victor_inox said:


> That what you think now, you'd get bored quickly unless you go to track days.


i would be at every track that i have on my list bro,ahahahahhaahah and yes,i do have a list


----------



## Focused4door (Aug 15, 2015)

This thread makes me think of the Kohler faucet commercial "design a house around this"

Most cars compromise audio over pretty much everything else, especially up front. 

I want a car designed around audio. I don't need a supercar, just a four door otherwise practical sedan without compromising audio.

Gauges? Forget it, give me a heads up display to get the dash lower and symmetrical.

Since this is unlimited dream, get rid of the steering wheel and give me a joystick control in the center console. Sub in the dash or center console, I don't care.

Underdash midbass left, right, and might as well a center. 

Left, right, and center horizontal line array using wideband speakers and a tweeter for each. I suppose for a dream car I could go all the way across the dash with widebanders and use some fancy DSP programming to sort it all out.

Since we blew all of the real estate and might have limited vents, I want liquid cooled and heated seats.

I don't ask for much.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

I thought for a while on this, and it is an easy (complicated) solution.

Custom Executive & Luxury Seated

I would buy a custom built executive tour bus. It would be the big ass greyhound sized monster. The interior would be built to my spec, specifically the drivers cabin. It would be a center seat drive captain's chair with two flanking seats slightly outboard to the left and the right of the driver's seat. All three seats would be set back a little further than normal and I would have a camera based visual system in the corners of the vehicle so that it would be similar to a helicopter where the pilot can see below\forward through the window but it would be made of LCD screens. The stereo would be tested during the build. I would most likely try many arrangements so I couldn’t get into the details of how the speakers would be installed, but there would be Helmholtz Resonators and absorption crap. It would be rad. There would be more cool nonsense in the living quarters. Big ass TV and the whole shebang. I would like to have some kind of car\golf cart storage in the rear of the bus as well. I would be able to use any kind of equipment too, I don’t know off the top of my head, but I would have **** loads of power for lots of overhead and some serious displacement. Infinite baffle right into the lower storage compartments for sure. The seats would also have to be isolated from vibrations really well too - maybe have a system that the seats can be 'unlocked' when the parking brake is engaged and a maglev system can be used haha. 50M? let's get wild lol.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

having thought for a while on this as well, I'd have to make a few changes to my plans...


first, to those who say "50 million? who could spend that in a lifetime, think of all the great charities you could support" and to them, I say that is a fine way to spend someone else's money...


but for me, I came to some unflattering conclusions about myself, I'm self-centered and I'm a chickenshit.

so, first things first. I'd like to keep my driving privileges for as long as I can, so I would immediately hire a full-time driver to my staff, and the car projects would not interfere with the utilitarian transport vehicle my driver will use to transport me wherever I please.


I know, sacrilege, right? I was a truck driver for several years, and the idea that someone else is responsible for operating a motor vehicle I'm currently moving about, is a new concept for me.

However, it's a necessary extravagance, as I would want to be able to spend my money as long as possible and not be cut short by some lack of self restraint and end up sliding a Saleen into a parked car or wrapping a Hennessey Vette, around a telephone pole whilst in an altered state....

so knowing this beforehand, the bulk of "charity" I'd offer the world would be the insurance that the general public would be free from harms, as I inevitably slide into some Dr. Hunter S. Thompson variety show replete with relapses and "spa visits" masquerading as new school rehab centers.

This is the reality, I look at all that money and I say "Mike Tyson" and, if anyone is so sure of themselves, now... look at that spectacle, all that running through 300 million even after 20 years of being rich and multitudes of financial advisers trying unsuccessfully to pry him from a fantasy life, I can't expect I'd not suffer from some of the same pitfalls...


what the dream car looks like, is a big ol' mildly armored SUV with a personal driver and a wet bar, and a potty...

haha...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Thinking more into this, if I had all the money in the world I would have a predetermined amount sent to me every month with an inflation raise every year. Once my monthly allotment is gone, it's beans and rice until next payday. I'm smart with my money so that doesn't happen unless something unforeseen happens. The structuring of it would be set up assuming I live to be 100 and what's left after I die will go to an animal shelter of my choice.


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

Late 70's Malibu Wagon. LS 5.3L, Allison 6 speed auto. 

For the audio: 8's in the doors, hlcd's under the dash, and 4 12's in the back. Old school party wagon type ride.

I'm getting to that point in my life that I'd like to go after some of those things I coildn't afford as a youth. The Malibu Wagon sitting out front of the house in the first scene of Menace 2 Society was something I wanted to have when I was a young teen.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Tesla P85D 

* Horns with a nice driver powered by HSS Tube amp 
* PHL 6.5 on Genesis P15 Hybrid 
* 2 pairs of 6.5" HE midbass on each side (1 @ 12 o'clock, the other @ 9 o'clock) 
1 pair of 8" midbass in the rear doors --> distributed midbass :thumbsup: 
Each midbasses pair on Genesis DMX 
* Substage would probably be 1 x BM mkV upfront coz there is space for 1 
powered by an Hifonics VII Zeus (coz I can ) 
* rears would probably be a point source/coaxial that can keep up with the front stage  
*DSP: anything that can process rears to give ambience

No alternator whine problem that might plague most horn system  

Kelvin


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

HELLCAT Jeep.

Probably audiofrog setup but with JL Zr800 midbass front and rear
Either 2 13w7's or maybe something else with the same potential.
15 channels of JL audio HD power 4- hd600/4's and 2 hd1200/1's

Same helix DSP Pro or two mosconi 6to8v8's.(I think mosconi is easier to integrate into stock head units)

I would be very happy to own one when they hit the streets.....but.....I am already driving an SRT Jeep and will have 80% of the gear when I get home from my deployment anyway. 

Option 2-I would probably end up building a hotrod around the audio equipment.


----------



## toyopah (Jul 22, 2015)

My dream system :
Carrozzeria RS-D7XIII ODR
Carrozzeria RS-P99X
Pioneer Carrozzeria CD-7X USB Transport
Carrozzeria CD-AD601X ODR Upgraded Optical Digital Cable
Mcintosh MCC602TM (3 unit)
Audio Wave Aspire Pro Mono Block (1 unit)
Rainbow Reference 3Way
Morel Ultimo 12"
Audison Sonus 0AWG Power Cable
MIT Magnum MAX SHD Interconnect
MIT Oracle V1.3 Speaker Cable 
Alumapro Cap 50 Farad
Steinmusic Speaker Match Signature ( 3 pair)
Steinmusic C2 HARMONIZER
Steinmusic BLUE DIAMONDS

Only a dream...


----------



## riderphile (Jun 5, 2009)

This is my first post, and loved this Idea of unlimited budget!

Well, if this dream were to come true, I would do the following!

#1 Hire an agency/consultancy to hunt me the world's top 3 best car audio installers and another top 3 home audio installers.
#2 A small group of brain-iacs~the best professionals on electronics, electricals and audio pertaining to a car and home audio.
#3 Also have the agency/consultancy have hunt and find me the Original recordings and audio data of all the music I want, in 7.1 surround sound format or better, and 
#4 Finally buy three cars with identical interior spaces, that also have out standing balance between its dynamics and the power it makes.(For me these cars dont have to be super fast nor super luxurious, just the usual creature comforts. And I am yet to dream on them.)

Now, given that money isnt an issue, I would spend few months to an year to learn every and/or all the information with regards to audio and other related knowledge/information to the last detail and ready me to get to choosing the right audio/brands/components for both car and home audio, to have a full pledged information to understand what it is I expect and what would satisfy me 100% with regards to audio, then I shall order custom stuff from a companies to suit my requirements.

Now, given I have all the necessary weapons both knowledge and equipment wise, I will do a 100% DIY installation in all three cars, and home( two rooms, a theatre and discotheque/gym).

Then, fine tune everything to suit my ears. 

Finally, I will have this team of brain-iacs and installers check it out and iron out all and/or any mistakes or issues with these five installations.

Voila I am set for life, audio wise!:biggrinflip::coolgleamA:






dreams apart, 

I drive a fiat grande punto 90HP (90HP=diesel=105A rated stock alternator) with the following installed,

Stinger SPP1700 power2 AGM battery.
Kicker and Connection Audison, power(Big-3 Upgrade too) and speaker wires, Monster 101XLN RCAs.
Pioneer DEH-80PRS.
DLS Performance series RM6.2 components in the front.
DLS performance series 8"drivers connected to DLS UP6 passive cross-overs and tweeters in the rear.
Two Steg K2.01 amps power each component set.
VSL 2500W rms X 1 Channel @ 4Ohm, mono amplifier.
Alpine Type - R 1000W Rms sub.
72Sqft of "Dampmat" damping in the car.

Last, but not the least, 95% of all the music I play in the car is WAV 16bit/44.1Khz~1411Kbps bit rate.

I am still learning even after 9yrs of being a audiophile. Still, any and every new interesting car audio(home audio) info I come across make me ecstatic. currently I am running passive setup. Some day I will make enough money to do a full on, full active SQL setup in my car.


----------

